# NYC and sleeping rough



## krynitz (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm curious about various aspects of sleeping rough in NYC in winter. I'm not one for cold and roughing it in cities as big as NYC always puts me on edge, the two combined appears nightmarish.

Has anyone here gone through it?
Are there particular spots that are dry, warmer?
Are there established spots where people go to sleep out?
Are there any spots people camp out without too much hassle?

Alternatively, what's the squatting scene like in NYC? What's the crust-life scene like?

I'm likely to not be in this situation, and would also post on the crustsurfing board if I did end up on the streets. I'm heading over in a few hours and will be there for a week - as it stands, I'm presumably bouncing from couch to couch but, of course, my friends decide to go AWOL just the few days before my arrival so it got me wondering.

There must be plenty of good dumpster diving spots or handouts around as well? Can support myself somewhat for that week, but there's upcoming weeks to think about and I'd much rather profit on waste than waste what I can profit from!

How about busking spots?
Last I was there, there's lots of competition and, not knowing my way around, didn't quite figure out where I can make this work best. Can I just ride the metro and play (legally), pass the hat around?
Illegally - get much hassle? Is it even worth it?
All this considering the cold...

Same goes for sign-flying assuming busking fails.


----------



## Applelatchun (Dec 30, 2016)

Sounds like maybe you're there because of the New Year's Eve party? If so, that would be totally cool. However, after the party is over, I'd say get the hell out of NYC and hit somewhere warmer. As you mentioned, the competition will be rough, not to mention winter is fast approaching and most people will be running to seek shelter, not having much time for the hand outs.


----------



## krynitz (Dec 30, 2016)

New Years is slightly coincidental. A week after New Years, a friend has a flat booked up and I'm being flown in to spend time with her before her departure back to Europe. The week before will be the NY's party and seeing the other friends. The questions mostly rise from wondering what happens if my friends living there flake out.

No doubt, as soon as I'm done with my catch up, then yes. I'm out for sure. To warmer pastures whether there's competition or not.


----------

